# Revista Lupin y otras



## hellfire4 (Mar 9, 2021)

Bueno, la colección de Lupin, en torrent y/o pdfs sueltos

cortesía de foristas que las dejaron en el arenero, y que mejor queden aquí






						Google Drive: Sign-in
					

Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					drive.google.com
				









						WorldRadioHistory: Radio Music Electronics Publications ALL FREE
					

WorldRadioHistory: Thousands of Radio Music Electronics Publications ALL FREE



					worldradiohistory.com
				








						Blog do Picco
					

Revistas de eletrônica e montagens.




					blogdopicco.blogspot.com
				





			Vecchie riviste


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 12, 2021)

Algo antiguo y desfasado, pero vale para algunas cosas
Esta un poco borroso, pero se puede leer, partido en tres, dado su tamaño
COMO FUNCIONAN LAS COSAS.

Por la revista Pinlu, pues esta contenida en el mismo enlace que la Lupin (lo pase por alto antes)





						Google Drive: Sign-in
					

Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					drive.google.com


----------



## capitanp (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh No!


----------

